# Trinitarian Bible Society Westminster Reference Bible 200,000+ Cross References



## One Little Nail (Mar 27, 2013)

Apparently the TBS has released its much anticipated Westminster Reference Bible,
based on The King James Text.

Would you believe it contains over 200,000+ cross-references taken from their Concord
Bible & John Brown of Haddington's Self Interpreting Bible.

If anybody has had the pleasure of purchasing or perusing through a copy,your first
thoughts & impressions would be most welcome!

Also how does it compare to say other Cross Reference Bible's & the Treasury of
Scripture Knowledge.


----------



## reformedminister (Mar 27, 2013)

We had a similar thread like this one last year when the Bible came out. Several on the PB purchased one, me included. It is the best "reference" Bible I have ever used. It has many added features, like an old English dictionary built in. I am a long time user of the Thompson Chain Reference Bible. The TCR, as grand as it is is more of a topical Bible and distinctively different. The Westminster is a true Reference Bible. I mostly study with my Westminister at this time because I like it and am still getting a feel for it. However, I still get out my TCR sometimes when preparing for sermons. Also, to my surprise, the Westminister is a very high quality Bible. It is made of fine genuine leather, high quality off-white Bible paper, and comes with four ribbon markers. If you are thinking about purchasing one, I would check out evangelicalbible.com because they have been on sale.


----------



## Christopher88 (Mar 27, 2013)

Question,
I went to the site evangelicalbible.com, I saw the bible but it did not state which version it was. Is this fine bible only offered in the KJV? That is the version I want, but I don't want to purchase the bible (Not now, but in the future) and wind up with the NIV.


----------



## gkterry (Mar 27, 2013)

Sonny said:


> Question,
> I went to the site evangelicalbible.com, I saw the bible but it did not state which version it was. Is this fine bible only offered in the KJV? That is the version I want, but I don't want to purchase the bible (Not now, but in the future) and wind up with the NIV.



The Trinitarian Bible Society ONLY produces and sell KJV and this Westminster Reference Bible is a TBS Bible.

To echo the thoughts of others, this is the best reference Bible available.


----------



## Berean (Mar 27, 2013)

gkterry said:


> The Trinitarian Bible Society ONLY produces and sell KJV and this Westminster Reference Bible is a TBS Bible.



And I'd add that $80 for a black premium calfskin reference Bible is a price that can't be beat. I only wish that the 9.6 point type was a tad larger.

Westminster Reference Bible in Black Calfskin -TBS


----------



## KMK (Mar 27, 2013)

Berean said:


> only wish that the 9.6 point type was a tad larger.



Seriously? Is the whole thing 9.6, or just the notes? That is too small for my eyes. Do they intend to publish a Kindle version?


----------



## Berean (Mar 27, 2013)

KMK said:


> Seriously? Is the whole thing 9.6, or just the notes? That is too small for my eyes. Do they intend to publish a Kindle version?



From the linked page it appears to be the "whole thing". The references appear smaller down the sides of the page. Here's a sample page. Too small for my eyes too.

http://www.tbsbibles.org/pdf_printsample/90U_9.6_1.pdf


----------



## KMK (Mar 27, 2013)

Does it come with its own magnifying glass?


----------



## Berean (Mar 27, 2013)

KMK said:


> Does it come with its own magnifying glass?


----------



## reformedminister (Mar 27, 2013)

I think the point type is good. When I compare it to my Thompson, standard size, the Westminster is slightly larger.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 27, 2013)

KMK said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> > only wish that the 9.6 point type was a tad larger.
> ...



Oh, come on, Ken. You are still young, not a blind old man like me. I printed it out (making sure the bar at the bottom of the page was at the correct scale) and had no trouble reading the type with just my eyeglasses (and not coke bottle ones either!). The references are smaller, but in a clean and bold sans-sarif typeface.

Maybe all that Kindle reading with the type at 72pt has spoiled you for a real book?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 27, 2013)

One Little Nail said:


> If anybody has had the pleasure of purchasing or perusing through a copy,your first
> thoughts & impressions would be most welcome!
> 
> Also how does it compare to say other Cross Reference Bible's & the Treasury of
> Scripture Knowledge.


See here:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/tho...westminster-reference-bible-76393/#post972617


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 27, 2013)

One Little Nail said:


> If anybody has had the pleasure of purchasing or perusing through a copy,your first
> thoughts & impressions would be most welcome!
> 
> Also how does it compare to say other Cross Reference Bible's & the Treasury of
> Scripture Knowledge.


See here for an example of the references for a verse:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/tho...westminster-reference-bible-76393/#post972617


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 27, 2013)

I got mine for 56 dollars and if I remember there was no shipping cost. KJV Westminster Reference Bible Black Calfskin by Trinitarian Bible [Christian Books] isbn: 9781862281684 & 1862281688


----------



## KMK (Mar 28, 2013)

DMcFadden said:


> Maybe all that Kindle reading with the type at 72pt has spoiled you for a real book?



You're probably right.


----------



## Reformedfellow (Mar 28, 2013)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I got mine for 56 dollars and if I remember there was no shipping cost. KJV Westminster Reference Bible Black Calfskin by Trinitarian Bible [Christian Books] isbn: 9781862281684 & 1862281688



Thanks for the link. The TBS website says the bible has 250,000 references, but the website you linked says 80,000. That's quite a difference! 
I'm interested in getting this. Is there any ghosting on the pages? What's the paper quality like for note taking? How is the margin space? From the pics provided on the website it doesn't look like there's much room at all.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 28, 2013)

That is what note books are for. I use to use a wide margin Bible for note taking. I still have that Bible and recently referred back to my notes in it from some 25 years ago. But I have since gone to taking notes in notebooks.


----------



## JM (Mar 28, 2013)

It cost $80 bucks from TBS. Shipping was dirt cheap when I ordered from them. The Bible I ordered was out of stock at the time so a fella from the US drove the Bible across the boarder and shipped it in Canada. Excellent service and such an excellent ministry. 

Why not order from the ministry directly?

Trinitarian Bible Society - Product News (in Canada)


----------



## Reformedfellow (Mar 28, 2013)

Is there any ghosting? What is the paper quality like for note taking/ bleed through? How about margin space? 
It appears that on pages with few references margin space is fine, but how about others?


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 28, 2013)

TBS Westminster Reference Bible (calfskin leather) [9781862281684] - $56.75 : EvangelicalBible.com

This is the place where I have always purchased my R.L. Allan Bibles. They have the TBS Westminster Reference CALFSKIN for only *$56.75* (29% off)!!!


----------



## reformedminister (Mar 28, 2013)

Reformedfellow said:


> Is there any ghosting? What is the paper quality like for note taking/ bleed through? How about margin space?
> It appears that on pages with few references margin space is fine, but how about others?



I have no problem with bleed through and the there is some margin space for a few notes. It is a superb Reference bible, so there is a lot of references. There seems to be more room for writing a few notes because each page has margins on both sides instead of the middle. The margins are bigger than the Bibles with just one center margin.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 29, 2013)

DMcFadden said:


> TBS Westminster Reference Bible (calfskin leather) [9781862281684] - $56.75 : EvangelicalBible.com
> 
> This is the place where I have always purchased my R.L. Allan Bibles. They have the TBS Westminster Reference CALFSKIN for only *$56.75* (29% off)!!!


Such a deal. That is what I get for buying as soon as they came out. When will I ever learn?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 29, 2013)

Reformedfellow said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > I got mine for 56 dollars and if I remember there was no shipping cost. KJV Westminster Reference Bible Black Calfskin by Trinitarian Bible [Christian Books] isbn: 9781862281684 & 1862281688
> ...


The 80,000 is from the standard KJV they offer. The additional are 170,000 are from Haddington's SIB.


----------



## Reformedfellow (Mar 29, 2013)

Thankyou for the info!

Both of the links mentioned above from the states want over 50usd for shipping. That is repulsive. Unusually high. I do a lot of/most of my shopping over the Internet so I am pretty up to speed on the approximation of how much things will cost given distance, weight, and size. I just ordered mine from the UK at a place slightly cheaper than the ministry, but slightly more expensive than those American sites. 40pounds. Plus they shipped it to me here in Japan for less than 9pounds. Not bad. 

I have an RL Allan long primer, I think the Westminster reference bible is about the same size?


----------



## reformedminister (Mar 29, 2013)

Reformedfellow said:


> Thankyou for the info!
> 
> Both of the links mentioned above from the states want over 50usd for shipping. That is repulsive. Unusually high. I do a lot of/most of my shopping over the Internet so I am pretty up to speed on the approximation of how much things will cost given distance, weight, and size. I just ordered mine from the UK at a place slightly cheaper than the ministry, but slightly more expensive than those American sites. 40pounds. Plus they shipped it to me here in Japan for less than 9pounds. Not bad.
> 
> I have an RL Allan long primer, I think the Westminster reference bible is about the same size?



The page size is about like the Long primer, detracting it's leather overlap. The Long Primer has a larger font for the Scripture, but the margins in the Westminster are much larger.


----------



## Reformedfellow (Mar 29, 2013)

I noticed from the page preview on the tbs website that even though the font is a tad smaller than the long primer it seems to be much more reader friendly. It's a really clean and legible font. I like it a lot. It is laid out very well.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 29, 2013)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > http://evangelicalbible.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=221_270&products_id=1252&quot;]TBS Westminster Reference Bible (calfskin leather) [9781862281684] - $56.75 : EvangelicalBible.com[/URL] This is the place where I have always purchased my R.L. Allan Bibles. They have the TBS Westminster Reference CALFSKIN for only *$56.75* (29% off)!!!
> ...


 
Hmm the $56 looks familiar. I'm thinking they must have seen Deeper Shopping's price and decided to lower theirs after a while once they saw that DS was going to keep reordering them. I know of at least one other distributor (Scripture Truth) which had the Westminster Reference and sold it cheaper than EB but did not reorder it once they sold through their stock. 

I didn't know anything about DS but googled the Westminster Reference a few months ago and it came up. I ordered from them late last year but had to return the Bible after noticing a defect. I'll probably be ordering again soon as I don't have a decent KJV reference edition in "black letter."

For TBS fans, now is the time to order the Concord (Classic Original) if you have interest in that edition. Their latest Quarterly Review states that it is going out of print for a while due to other priorities. Calfskin copies apparently are in somewhat short supply (depending on which distributor one is dealing with) but there will apparently be a supply of the imitation leather available for a while.


----------



## Zach (Mar 29, 2013)

I purchased this Bible (my first KJV) and love it! It makes me wish they produced it in a translation I use more regularly than the KJV.


----------



## JM (Mar 29, 2013)

TBS is a good ministry and worth supporting.


----------



## One Little Nail (Mar 30, 2013)

It's great to hear so many people have made so many positive replys to this post,

I think I've drummed up some more Bible sales for the TBS, If there on line they 
can send my commissions to Post Office Box.... just kiddin.

Thanks for all the feedback I'll hopefully get myself a copy when they come on 
sale down here in Australia.


----------

